# Because there is NO perfect bow....



## AZHUNTER10 (Nov 2, 2009)

Where would you place the biggest importance while in the market of purchasing a new bow?

For me, it has to the factor of the bows overall feeling. How does it feel in your hands? Is it too heavy? Bulky? etc..


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

same here most important thing to me is how it feels i my hands:shade:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Every time I build a new bow, I'm looking for certain qualities in a design that I can use over and over. While building, my interests lie in the following parts of design:

1. Speed- this is first only because it's the first thing I can gauge while building a bow, and usually the purpose of me building a new bow at all. I'm always looking for a faster longbow, as it greatly helps with aiming and shooting. After all, who wouldn't trade a faster 70# bow for a slower 80# one? I'm shooting with a long draw, about 30", with lighter arrows which help also, but if I could build a longbow that would shoot a 600gr arrow at 180-200 fps, I'd be a happy camper! 

2. Stability/Forgiveness- since the final determining factor in the shot sequence is me, a more forgiving bow is of course "more accurate" in my hands. Any bow that helps minimize my mistakes is a great canidate for a hunting weapon. Of course, I have several bows I can hit the mark with consistently that I don't enjoy shooting because they launch arrows in a long arc rather than a tight streak. I guess I'm a bit of a speed freak. Either way, forgiveness is usually a pretty easy thing to build into a design- make it long and heavy where you can (handle, inner limbs, etc.).

3. Durability- I don't mean a bow that doesn't break, that's not hard. I mean a bow that will shoot an arrow just as fast five years later as it did the first time I built it. However, this is a matter of balancing the mass in the bow for maximum durability and optimal speed (mass on the inner limbs, light on the tips, etc.).

So it comes down to a _fast_ reliable bow for me. Of course, I'm normally just limitited by my own ability. I'm not skilled enough to consistently churn out high-weight R/D bows all the time, no matter what I'd like, so a certain degree of simplicity or "cheapness" also exists.

Final word? My biggest importance in a longbow design is speed. Once I find that, it might change, but I'm still working on it


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

good feel and speed.

i need more speed because of my little arms but if the draw and oer all feel or terrible then im not buying.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Forgiveness is very important. While I am not a bad shot at all, I know I am not perfect, and as such I want something that can compensate for my lack of consistency.

Comfort on the draw, at full draw, and just holding it is very important. If it is uncomfortable to me, it is harder to shoot. 

Hand shock to me is kind of big. After shooting my Guardian for over a year, I have become very sensitive to any kind of shock or vibration. I just can't stand any of it.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

to me, it is(in no particular order) feel, balance, draw, price, speed, and weight


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

For me, how it feels for me, it's not way too light weight and it's not too heavy, when i shoot it it doesn't want to jump out of my hand, preferably a smooth draw (one thing I like the most on my Switchback) and quiet, if it's not quiet than i really don't want it because in a hunting senario, that's one thing that is not so acceptable. Also I would not really want to have a bow that's anymore than 33" axle to axle since a shorter bow is better for getting aroud tight quarters and usually i'm sitting down when I hunt and if an animal that I would shoot comes by my stand I won't stand up to shoot unless i'm allready up before i even see the deer.


----------



## AZHUNTER10 (Nov 2, 2009)

Hell, I can't even pull my X-Force at 70lbs back while sitting down. haha I have to stand up or position myself on my knees.


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

the only thing i care about is how the draw cycle feels the best fealing draw cams i have ever shot were the spiral X cams


----------



## ats (Jul 20, 2007)

AZHUNTER10 said:


> Where would you place the biggest importance while in the market of purchasing a new bow?
> 
> For me, it has to the factor of the bows overall feeling. How does it feel in your hands? Is it too heavy? Bulky? etc..



definitely how it feels in my hand, more specifically how the grip feels where it meets my hand and how repeatable my grip is without thinking about it.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

AZHUNTER10 said:


> Hell, I can't even pull my X-Force at 70lbs back while sitting down. haha I have to stand up or position myself on my knees.


then your drawing too much weight


----------



## AZHUNTER10 (Nov 2, 2009)

N7709K said:


> then your drawing too much weight


Nah... I rarely sit a blind or tree stand. Becuase 95% of AZ is public land, waterholes are in big demand. If you were able to beat someone to a water source, it would be like winning the lottery.

70lbs is perfect... 348fps and I love it.


----------



## snakers19 (Aug 19, 2008)

sawtoothscream said:


> good feel and speed.
> 
> i need more speed because of my little arms but if the draw and oer all feel or terrible then im not buying.


why speed. people have been hunting deer with a peice of stone and sticks. indians? why does speed mean so much these days?????


----------



## AZHUNTER10 (Nov 2, 2009)

snakers19 said:


> why speed. people have been hunting deer with a peice of stone and sticks. indians? why does speed mean so much these days?????


I think it’s because these days we have bows that are very accurate up to 90 yards. The faster that arrow moves the less time the animal has to string jump.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

well ima recurver so the most important is how it feels. the feel of a bow can always be altered by puttin different stuff on it or usin different limbs. i really like my hoyt set up, but they all get the job done.
and yall seed people, you dont need all that seed or weight. i think im doin just fine and im shootin the least amount of weight for the guys on the JDT, and i can still beat all of them on a good day. 
just my opinion
chris


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

AZHUNTER10 said:


> Nah... I rarely sit a blind or tree stand. Becuase 95% of AZ is public land, waterholes are in big demand. If you were able to beat someone to a water source, it would be like winning the lottery.
> 
> 70lbs is perfect... 348fps and I love it.


What is your set up?


----------



## AZHUNTER10 (Nov 2, 2009)

x-force hunter said:


> What is your set up?


2008 PSE X-Force 28.5 DL at 70LBS

Green winners choice cable and string

Phantom drop away

G5 5 pin sight

Easton Axis FMJ'S 340's

Alpine Quiver

Vibra Check stabilizer and string stop


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Snakers19- I'm about the closest thing to someone hunting "Indian" style, as you put it, as you're ever likely to meet. Wooden bows, wooden arrows up til now, stalking on the ground- no electronics (trail cams, rangefinders, anythng), no camo, no scent covers, nothing. If you've never tried it, then you have no appreciation for how nice a tree stand and a fast compound with a sight. Last year was probably one of the best years I had for shot opportunity- and missed 9 times (if I can recall correctly). 

A fast bow isn't even a matter of being able to hit a deer at 90 yards before it moves, it's a matter of being capable and confident at any range up to 40 yards. A faster bow makes it easier to gauge distance (in terms of aiming barebow), a boon to any serious bow hunter. For actual pins, means you need fewer and to take less time with a range finder (again, benefits any serious hunter). Of course, a fast bow also means you can shoot a lighter weight, and anyone who hunts where it's cold knows how imortant this is.

A fast bow, in terms of longbows and recurves at least, also means a better made bow. If a bow is well built enough to shoot an arrow quickly without sacrificng durabilty and accuracy, that means it is very low in vibration- which means less likely to move in your hand. It also means less noise. As a builder who doesn't have the luxury of store bought bows to fall back on, a slow bow with vibration is a pain and irritating and hard to stay consistent with, even on a good day.

And of course, speed sells. Two bows, exactly the same in every way, except one shoots 130 fps and one shoots 330 fps- which would you honestly rather shoot? 

All this coming from someone who actually shoots a SLOW bow.


----------

